# Celebrity Syd...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A big round of applause for Syd for completing the Ultra Marathon - he even made the local news :thumb: - http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/8854647.Syd_runs_50_miles_for_Hop_Skip_and_Jump/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very impressive,well done Syd.


----------

